# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 10/22/2018

## G

She'd  lived and died too many times, a number of her old bodies has been  hexed into useless dust for her transgressions, but perhaps this time,  she would succeed, Malovent would step down from the realm of the living  and experience the dead realm in person. She only needed guardians and  assistants to aid her, to use their strength as she tried to save her  own. 

A graveyard and some letters would be her means of recruiting, asking  outcasts to join the mother of exiles, and waking the fallen to serve as  her thralls, she would quickly kill the king of Lazarus and harness the  power she needed. 

So, who wants to work for a lich? 


Ritual Failures.

----------

